# WLAN Router per Kabel mit PC verbindbar?



## Kuddel S-H (18. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine blöde Frage, wir haben jetzt ein Laptop in unserem Hause dazubekommen also sollte nun ein WLAN Router her.

Mein PC hat aber nur eine Standard Netzwerkkarte (ist also mit Kabel am jetzigen DSLrouter dran). Kann ich das Kabel nachher auch einfach in den WLAN Router stecken und für den PC bleibt alles beim alten. Oder muss ich auch eine "Funk"-Netzwerkkarte an meinem PC installieren?

Vielen Dank

Kuddel


----------



## sheel (18. September 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Allgemein gilt: Wenn das WLAN-Gerät LAN-Stecker hat sollte es auch per Kabel funktionieren.

Anderer Vorschlag: Das neue WLAN-Gerät so wie den PC per Kabel am DSL-Router anschließen.
Dann hat man zwar zwei Geräte...naja.

Auf die Funkkarte im PC kann man aber verzichten.


----------



## DrSoong (19. September 2011)

Noch ergänzend zu Sheel's Antwort, viele Router gibt es auch im Bundle mit einem USB-WLAN-Stick, auch wenn du deinen Computer per LAN-Kabel anschließt kann der sich doch äußerst nützlich erweisen (spreche da aus Erfahrung).


Der Doc!


----------

